# How To Make Your Own Hair Serum!



## caligirl510 (Aug 28, 2008)

HAVE ANY OF YOU EVER TRIED TO MAKE YOUR OWN HAIR SERUM? ITS SO EASY ! . YOU'LL GET MORE OUT OF IT THIS WAY ! WITH THESE INGREDIENTS (2 INGREDIENTS 0NLY) YOU'LL BE ABLE TO MAKE 500 grams (16.69 ounces)!! VERSUS THE 1.69 OUNCES YOU'D PAY AROUND $10-$20 BUCKS FOR. THIS COST AROUND ONLY 14 BUCKS IF Y0U DONT BUY A FRAGRANCE TO PUT IN IT .

OK SO I GOT THE INGREDIENTS OFF OF (DUHH) KILLER STRANDS BLOG . COM . . . .

Lotioncrafter 1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Lotioncrafter LC8515 or LC995 Cyclomethicone

5.0 0.17 Fragrance ( your choice - fun part!)

Don't let this mini recipe throw you. Its virtually 5 Grams of Trimethicone added with 495 grams of Cyclomethicone

495 Grams is 16 1/2 ounces ! 16 ounces of Cyclomethicone (a helluva lot) costs $7.75 !! Most Silicone Serums are 2 ounces for $20. Bucks.

Here is a hair glossing spray that can be used in a spray bottle. . Note: the pumps can vary in their ability to properly mist some formulations. Adjust the level of Cyclomethicone down in the following formulation if this proves to be a problem for your pump assembly.

*Simply Shine Hair Glossing Spray*

Percent Grams Ounces Ingredient

Phase A -1 5.0 0.17 Lotioncrafter 1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Phase B -98 495 16.5 Lotioncrafter LC8515 or LC995 Cyclomethicone

Phase C -1 5.0 0.17 Fragrance ( your choice - fun part!)

1. Add Phase A to Phase B and to Phase C stir to mix.

Makes 500 grams (16.69 ounces)!!

Everything you need and the most wonderful person will help you get started, all located at this web site:

www.lotioncrafter.com with a dear woman named Jenny ( make sure you tell her that "Dakota" from killerStrands" sent you) She knows an endless amount about silicones and was the first one to bring them to the public. Remember to hit the "FORMULARY" on the site to look at all the recipe's for Silicone Serums for the hair ( for the different weights) be brave - its very hard to go wrong with them... ( IF YOU NEED A MEASURING CUP THEY ALSO SELL IT )

Killer Strands: Search results for hair serum


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting but I have to question "Most Silicone Serums are 2 ounces for $20. Bucks."

There are fabulous serums found in drugstores for only a few dollars.

I use Got2b glossy anti-frizz shine serum 118 ml for $5. This bottle is half full and I've been using it for well over a year old.


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 30, 2008)

there are some. but its all in preference... if you have delicate hair this is a good way to take control .. making it yourself is a good way to have control over what goes in your hair. i like it better this for that simple fact that i can choose what i want in the serum . =] but if you prefer buying it there are other brands that are affordable , for me it isnt about the brand its about whats in it =D


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 30, 2008)

You know I agree with you. I hadn't thought about whether hair was fine or not.

I have thick, wavy curly frizzy hair so the more dense the serum, the better for me.

Maybe when I get a few dollars, I'll try your formula. I love reading about what ingredients go into formulations and why they work together.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 30, 2008)

great info

thx


----------



## aney (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## AlmostNaked (Sep 27, 2008)

took your advice and tried this.....

thank you SO much! I love being able to make my hair serum in different fragrances


----------



## caligirl510 (Dec 28, 2008)

i havent been on for a while so if uve tried it i want to know your experience! and make sure to check out killerstrands blog ( this is the website i got the ingredients and info on) i cant remember the actual link but just google it its the best place to learn and read about anything that has do with coloring hair , hair heath and how to maintain it ! im sure youd love it !


----------

